# Carared Recipes Ideas



## ballantynebrew (28/12/12)

hi fellas
after a bit advice for a recipe involving the following I've got on hand - 
2 kg of cara red
us-05 
hops -
pride of ringwood
super pride 
nelson 
cluster
any style im open to- looking at using mostly grain and not kits. 
I'm sure a base is needed but not quite sure where to start
Also would I extract that much sugar from the grain with just steeping or would a bit of dex come into play
cheers fellas 
:chug:


----------



## Nick JD (28/12/12)

Read up on how a mash works.


----------



## Charst (29/12/12)

ballantynebrew said:


> hi fellas
> after a bit advice for a recipe involving the following I've got on hand -
> 2 kg of cara red
> us-05
> ...



Original post is correct even though its unhelpfully short. Get a hold of a book like 'how to brew' by john palmer or see his web site howtobrew.com
to get a decent guide for how grain brewing works.

Carared is a crystal malt and you'd never use it alone, you'll need 4-5 kgs of a base malt to use for the majority of the sugars for a 19-20 litre 4.5% batch, and youd need to mash the grain for a good hour, which is effect steeping but at a range between 60-70. pick 65 Celsius as a safe bet.
Local pale malt would do fine. and use no more than 300g carared at a guess. use the nelson hops and US-05 yeast and you could make something of an american red ale.

Brewmate is a free software a lot of people on the forum use and you can punch in some grain weights and start to build a recipe / see how much grog for how much grain roughly. 

better yet do a search in google for recipes using carared. i usually type my topic "carared recipe" and "aussie home brewer" much easier than the forum search function. doesn't mean the recipe you find wont be shit but find enough recipes and do an bit of averaging.



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&hl=carared
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=24450
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=65161


----------



## Charst (29/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Read up on how a mash works.



your implying carared requires a basemalt to convert? I would have thought being a crystal carared would have been converted in the production process and therefore the OP could have steeped 2kgs of it and made beer. shit beer but beer all the same.

either way your post doesn't really explain to the OP why he needs to read up on mashing.


----------



## ballantynebrew (29/12/12)

Charst said:


> Original post is correct even though its unhelpfully short. Get a hold of a book like 'how to brew' by john palmer or see his web site howtobrew.com
> to get a decent guide for how grain brewing works.
> 
> Carared is a crystal malt and you'd never use it alone, you'll need 4-5 kgs of a base malt to use for the majority of the sugars for a 19-20 litre 4.5% batch, and youd need to mash the grain for a good hour, which is effect steeping but at a range between 60-70. pick 65 Celsius as a safe bet.
> ...



cheers for the feed back charst !

i did try my first steeped effort a couple of weeks ago and it turned out at best guess like sherbert

1 x thom cooper ipa
200g cara munich 
1 kg dex 
10g nelson
2 x ipa yeasts

did around 4lt of water with the cara steeped for 30mins

boiled for 40min thereafter with the 10g of nelson added at last 10mins

ipa added with cara boil, dex, temp cooled , yeast etc

kegged and dry hopped with nelson,cascade 10g each

i have a feeling the temp of the cara gave this off taste i was left with.


All in all its all a learning experience i guess and i thank you for your advice in getting started.

:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## Jace89 (29/12/12)

You could get away with a 20mins mash at 68-70, longer wont hurt but its probably not necessary. You just have to be careful not to get over 75 for to long. 

I didn't quite understand in your last post. Did you do a full boil or just boil the steeped grains? If possible differently do a full boil and get a un-hopped extract can. 

But as Charst said you'll en up with beer, and your right it's a learning experience.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/12/12)

Did you remove the grains before boiling?


----------



## ballantynebrew (29/12/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Did you remove the grains before boiling?



I did the steep of grains for 30 
Strained them into a bucket, then added the grain back in, gave it a swirl and strained again 
Tossed the Grain and then did a boil of the wort for around 40min 
After the boil I tried to cool it right down, I have a feeling this was still too hot when it went in the fermenter 
Not to worry haha


----------

